# Home tutoring for kids



## kelly (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone want to help me..............Pleaseeeeee...Moving to spain next year. and was wondering if it possible to home tutor my children, what is the law in spain about this......or do I HAVE to send them to public school, 

Pleaseeeee help me solve this problem
Kelly.....


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought I should move this one, too, so you can get some information from people in Spain.


----------

